# Extroverts run this country.



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

I went to a job appointment/interview and we were all sitting there. Then the girl says "Yeah, we try to make this job fun. We do fun activities from time to time. Last week we had karaoke" At that point I became sick to my stomach and almost walked out. Wtf man. Why do they have to ruin work with all their fun and extroversion. Can't a man just do his work and head on home? I just won't get anywhere in life with all of these extroverts in charge of the job market.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah that's annoying. And if you refuse to participate, people think you're no fun or an ahole. They'll even do this in the military. They made us attend regular social events and play team sports against other squadrons. It was an easy way to end up embarrassed if you don't enjoy those things.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

1. IQ
2. Conscientiousness
3. Extroversion


----------



## Alex4You (Jun 19, 2017)

*I find bonding events like that don't work often. usually they leave people embarrassed/awkward feeling and you don't become closer from the experience. everyone goes back to normal after the activity. pointless.*


----------



## BrokeTech (Jun 1, 2017)

When I see job ads that talk about stuff like being "tightknit," going on retreats together or otherwise have a very strong cultural description, I just close the ad and move on. There have been some jobs that, by the title and duties, would have been perfect for me if not for the stupid environment they described. When I was trying to become a programmer, that was one of the biggest issues I saw--so many of the ads were written as if their type of environment was the dream environment for everyone (in reality, it's a dream for a very specific type of person), and they were all the same type of environment.

Found an example:

"Our team's culture is just as important as our technology culture. We are comprised of the gamut of geeks - Sci Fi, Fantasy, TV, video gaming, and even board games. Ping pong or foosball fan? You'll fit right in. And we've got endless snacks to keep your brain energized."

And 90% of the rest of the page (basically, everything except the option to work remotely and the stuff about having sane hours/work-life balance):

https://tealium.com/careers/

I don't know what employers/managers increasingly don't understand about work is work and you wouldn't do it if you didn't get paid (i.e. you can't make it fun), as well as the concept of what's fun to one person is not fun to another and what's "fun" to _anyone_ should have _nothing_ to do with hiring! And just because I work in IT doesn't mean I'm a "geek" and like "geek" things--*I'm not, and I don't*.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

One time I went to this school group for my major and they started playing that horrible memory game, where in front of 30 people you are supposed to recite what the previous people said. Sort of involved musical chairs. Ugh. No thank you. I left after 30 minutes. Couldn't handle it. My worst nightmare is to have to show everyone my horrible memory and then have to do something physical in front of a room full of people. I feel so awkward enough in my body. 

I've also been to house parties where everyone was playing Werewolf. **** I hate that game.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> One time I went to this school group for my major and they started playing that horrible memory game, where in front of 30 people you are supposed to recite what the previous people said. Sort of involved musical chairs. Ugh. No thank you. I left after 30 minutes. Couldn't handle it. My worst nightmare is to have to show everyone my horrible memory and then have to do something physical in front of a room full of people. I feel so awkward enough in my body.
> 
> I've also been to house parties where everyone was playing Werewolf. **** I hate that game.


Wtf is werewolf..?


----------



## Haunty (Oct 24, 2008)

It's not always the case, my boss is an introvert and so is the president of the company I work for. Anyways it's not good when extroverts and introverts are isolated from each other, they need each other.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Neal said:


> Wtf is werewolf..?


https://www.playwerewolf.co/rules/

https://www.playwerewolf.co/rules/roles/


----------



## Gurii (Jun 9, 2017)

2Milk said:


> I went to a job appointment/interview and we were all sitting there. Then the girl says "Yeah, we try to make this job fun. We do fun activities from time to time. Last week we had karaoke


Disgusting.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

komorikun said:


> https://www.playwerewolf.co/rules/
> 
> https://www.playwerewolf.co/rules/roles/


Lol oh boy... If anyone suggests this game I'll have to remember to have a drink first.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Neal said:


> Lol oh boy... If anyone suggests this game I'll have to remember to have a drink first.


Basically it's a witch hunt with a lot of lying going on.


----------



## unpossible (Aug 7, 2015)

social skills>technical skills or competency 

extroverts rule this world while introverts do the labour, remember the story of edison & tesla

you can be the smartest, most productive, effective employee but if you're an awkward, insecure weirdo.. you won't get far in career or life.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Not sure how I'd react to a job where they seriously expected people to do karaoke. :lol

I don't know how it works at jobs people actually want. Most of the jobs I've worked at if they said they were going to have some kind of a social thing I'd just say "I'll skip that, thanks".

Then again, I'm usually better with people I interact with every day. Coworkers usually don't feel like strangers to me. Every now and then I'd end up working with someone who I just couldn't stand. At most jobs, the boss is the one who makes things awkward and not fun. The less you see of the boss the less unfun any job is, generally.

To have them trying to make a job fun by forcing you to make a fool of yourself is bizarre. It's like you have to jump through a zillion stupid hoops and do all sorts of circus tricks to get a halfway decent job and then they torture you with this crap.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I worked at a call center for Bank of America that did kareoke. I hated working in that place. Just keep on looking for office jobs. IMO, they are easier for people with SA.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe extroverts make better leaders. I dunno, what do you guys think?


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

> Power belongs to the people that take it. Nothing to do with their hard work, strong ambitions, or rightful qualifications, no. The actual will to take is often the only thing that's necessary.







While you weren't specifically talking about financial success, I think the quote from the show Mr. Robot is still quite telling.

Power... success...It belongs to those who take it. Extroverts need not worry. Their nature allows them access to the tools of profitably easier than say you or I whether that profit is financial or social.


----------



## roxslide (Apr 12, 2011)

I guess this will be an unpopular opinion but I see nothing wrong with thr karaoke, sounds pretty fun and I'm as introverted as it gets. I wish people at my work had time to get together but the store I work at open hours make it impossible. 

Well adjusted introverts are capable of hanging out and being social with other people, it just how we recharge that is different. I don't see how the karaoke events are inherently "extroverted" besides it simply being a social event. I don't see any harm besides it maybe being a little corny. 

I think your underlying point still stands but it's totally possible to do well as an introvert if you have something special to offer. But an introvert with SA? Not sure about that one...


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

roxslide said:


> I guess this will be an unpopular opinion but I see nothing wrong with thr karaoke, sounds pretty fun and I'm as introverted as it gets. I wish people at my work had time to get together but the store I work at open hours make it impossible.
> 
> Well adjusted introverts are capable of hanging out and being social with other people, it just how we recharge that is different. I don't see how the karaoke events are inherently "extroverted" besides it simply being a social event. I don't see any harm besides it maybe being a little corny.
> 
> I think your underlying point still stands but it's totally possible to do well as an introvert if you have something special to offer. But an introvert with SA? Not sure about that one...


As an introvert+SA, karaoke sounds horrifying. I can't even sing in the comfort of my own room because I think someone is going to hear me. I have to do it in my car or just move my lips without saying anything.


----------



## Neal (Jan 14, 2012)

2Milk said:


> As an introvert+SA, karaoke sounds horrifying. I can't even sing in the comfort of my own room because I think someone is going to hear me. I have to do it in my car or just move my lips without saying anything.


Trust me you don't. I let friends from church talk me into playing this karaoke game on Xbox 360 years ago. I was feeling brave since everyone was being encouraging. But the song was Crawling in the Dark by Hoobastank and I couldn't hit the high notes. My voice started squeaking and so the audience in the videogame started to boo at me. I got embarrassed and people kept telling me to keep going but I couldn't even speak at that point let alone sing. The worst part was that when I tried to quit they were very insistent that I try to finish, almost to the point where I started to get angry. It also didn't help that everyone after me sang great. I'm still mad about that crap.


----------



## railcar82594 (Mar 1, 2016)

Sometimes I suspect it's the managers' or business owners' idea to foist these forced social gettogethers on employees in order to instill group think, peer pressure, and to keep employees in line especially when there are unreasonable work conditions and practices where they really could care less and it's part of a test to see how much bs employees are willing to put up with for the paycheck . Often the bosses may not even be at these off the clock meetings because they are out with their real family and friends.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

_Forrest Gumps?

operate or govern?

the verb is ambiguous

I should compromise. I do. when I see anything not specifically defined, anything loose I get contradictory

appending 'like to' after first word
'or around' before the last two words

I get picky, nasty with everyone? yesterday and before.

I guess I'm intolerant to anyone unlike me
I started my life with my own syntax. I don'y like colloquialism

but this thread is perfect by not including 'THE or ... AND THE AND THE... or a... most ... best of.. leading...' a distilled headline. Good having 'this'
could put 'every' but good title _


----------



## GibberingMaw (Jul 3, 2017)

unpossible said:


> social skills>technical skills or competency
> 
> extroverts rule this world while introverts do the labour, remember the story of edison & tesla
> 
> you can be the smartest, most productive, effective employee but if you're an awkward, insecure weirdo.. you won't get far in career or life.


Very sad, but true.


----------



## LilMeRich (Jun 2, 2017)

My manager is extroverted & most of the team I work in are introverted. I'm the only INFJ type but out of 6 people, 4 are introverted & like their own company but also enjoy chatting about things occasionally mostly related to work. 

The manager does not understand why sometimes we need a break and just periods to focus on getting things done. She associates talking and team morale with gossip, chatting about pointless topics and how our team morale is poor and the communication is awful. A large proportion of our conversations are her gossiping about someone she used to work for & how her only child is special. What she doesn't notice, is that when we get down to work; quietly & efficiently is that a lot of tasks get done and done well.


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

That's normal. We're just not use to it.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

2Milk said:


> Then the girl says "Yeah, we try to make this job fun. We do fun activities from time to time. Last week we had karaoke"


Karaoke you said ?










Why do they have to do this...


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ya


----------



## versikk (Nov 25, 2013)

People can like social activites all they want, bbq or bowling or whatever the fck. It's the FORCED socializing and pigeonholing that I personally have a problem with (apart from having SA of course). They think "fun" is something that everyone thinks is "fun". I don't think it's fun to socialize with coworkers because I don't want to socialize with people I don't want in my life. They are part of my work life, not my social life. Unless they happen to be people who I actually bond with on a personal level, but that is extremely rare. And even then, my idea of "fun" is talking and doing intimate exercises (watching movies, whatever, anything that doesn't require a whole crowd), not bar hopping with a crowd of people or playing football in a field with 50 people watching.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

decent schedule, decent pay, and can I do the job comfortably. that's all that matters. these managers are clueless and/or brainwashed.


----------



## jesuschrysler (Aug 2, 2017)

oh hell no. my work does stuff like that all the time and I avoid it like the plague


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

2Milk said:


> Wtf man. Why do they have to ruin work with all their fun and extroversion.


Seriously. Why can't they just leave us alone.

Even hearing the words "team" or "meeting" gives me knots in my stomach.

Speaking of which, there are self-help books that talk about how our country is indeed run by extroverts. I was so glad to see it wasn't because I was retarded or something.


----------

